# Sony Blu-ray Firmware Question



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi
I am trying to update the firmware on my older Sony Blu-ray BDP-S300. I have down loaded the 
file and burned a CD and nothing?? Anyone else have this problem with a first generation Sony?? My Samsung Blu-ray is on line model and they just send the new firmware to me when the player is on and follow the instructions.........easy.
Thanks In Advance
Louis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

LAB3 said:


> Hi
> I am trying to update the firmware on my older Sony Blu-ray BDP-S300. I have down loaded the
> file and burned a CD and nothing?? Anyone else have this problem with a first generation Sony?? My Samsung Blu-ray is on line model and they just send the new firmware to me when the player is on and follow the instructions.........easy.
> Thanks In Advance
> Louis


Hello,
You might need to Call Sony and see if they will Send you a Copy. Also, many Folks have issues Downloading Firmware onto Discs when not using a Disc Writing Program.

If you have any Computer Ninja Friends or Family, I would have them try to Download the new FW and also look at the Instructions for Downloading the Firmware. Have been been able to do Updates before via Disc?
Often, Errors arise from things like choosing to high of a Speed on the DVD or CD Burner that results in botched FW. I will look into your BDP and see what I can find out. This being late Christmas Eve, it might take me a little while.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You might need to Call Sony and see if they will Send you a Copy. Also, many Folks have issues Downloading Firmware onto Discs when not using a Disc Writing Program.
> 
> If you have any Computer Ninja Friends or Family, I would have them try to Download the new FW and also look at the Instructions for Downloading the Firmware. Have been been able to do Updates before via Disc?
> ...


I called Sony and had to give them all the info , serial#, where I got it, when, etc. Then he walked me thru what version firmware I had etc. I was on the phone for 20 minutes and he said they would send a CD with the newest upgrade firmware. That was 5 weeks ago.....grrrrrrr. So I go online and download the file and burn a CD and nothing happens. Several years ago I just called them and a CD was in the mail in a week. It's a BDP-S300 need to fix my signature.
Merry Christmas
Louis


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It can depend on what software you are using to burn the image on to, have you tried Nero or other burning software because I had a Panasonic BD30 and it was very particular in what software I used to burn the image?


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

recruit said:


> It can depend on what software you are using to burn the image on to, have you tried Nero or other burning software because I had a Panasonic BD30 and it was very particular in what software I used to burn the image?


Thanks for the idea, no I have not used the Nero. I will read up on this as I have not done this much. 
My son is coming over next week to look at it as he is the PC pro in the family. Guess I will call Sony again as I found the paper work where I purchased this Sony from years ago. 

Happy Holidays
Louis


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hope you get it sorted Louis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Here are the Instructions from Sony:

1.Download the UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.EXE file to a temporary or download directory (please note this directory for reference).
2.Go to the directory where the file was downloaded and verify that the size of the UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.EXE file is 52,547,584 bytes. a.Right-click the UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.EXE file, and click "Properties".
b.On the "UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.EXE Properties" screen, verify that the "Size:" listed is "50.1 MB (52,547,584 bytes)".
Note: The "Size on disk:" listed may be different. That is normal.
c.If the file size is different than the "52,547,584 bytes", please download the UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.EXE file again.

3.Double-click the UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.EXE file to begin the process to extract the firmware update.
4.At the UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.EXE dialog box, type a location, or click the "Browse..." button to select a location for the uncompressed update, and then click "OK". The UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.ISO file will be extracted to the specified location.
5.Use the "Burn Image" option of your CD burning software to create the update disc from the UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.ISO file.
CD Burning Notes:■Do not create a data disc. In order for the update disc to work, you must create it using the "Burn Image" option of your CD burning software.
■The update disc must be finalized. Be sure to select "Finalize CD (No further writing possible)" in your CD burning software to finalize the update disc.
■If write errors occur during the CD burning process, discard the disc and create a new update disc.
■Burning the disc using packet writing software is not supported.
■Do not use an update disc created using any other process than the one described above.


Firmware Update Instructions Go to Table of Contents 
WARNING!! Do not power off the player or disconnect it from the AC power outlet. Doing so may damage the player to the point of requiring repair.
WARNING!! Do not press any buttons, except as instructed, until the update is complete. Doing so may damage the player to the point of requiring repair.
Note: The firmware update process takes a minimum of 30 minutes.
1.Power on the television and make sure it is tuned to the inputs to which the BDP-S300 player is connected.
2.Power on the BDP-S300 Blu-ray Disc player.
3.Place the update disc in the player, and close the disc tray.
4.The update starts automatically and "DISC-DWLD" appears on the player front panel display.

5.At the beginning the player will automatically power off and then, after awhile, back on. This is an initial read sequence and is normal.
6.A series of different messages will appear on the front panel display.
Note: After about 20 minutes, the disc tray may open. WARNING!! Do not remove the disc from the player and do not close the tray. The update is still in progress.
7.The firmware update is complete when "DL OK" appears on the player front panel display.
WARNING!! Do not operate or power off the player until this message is displayed. Doing so may result in your player being unresponsive and requiring repair.
8.Remove the update disc from the player.
9.Power on the BDP-S300 player.
Note: It takes about 90 seconds for the player to display pictures on the television when the player is powered on for the first time after installing the update.
10.Check the firmware version (See "Check Current Firmware Version").
Note: If the version number is 5.50, the firmware update was successful.

I am guessing you are not getting the Information on the CD-R. Once you have downloaded the Flle, open up your CD Writing Utility and follow the Instructions above.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Here are the Instructions from Sony:
> 
> 1.Download the UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.EXE file to a temporary or download directory (please note this directory for reference).
> 2.Go to the directory where the file was downloaded and verify that the size of the UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.EXE file is 52,547,584 bytes. a.Right-click the UPDATE_BDPS300_VER0550.EXE file, and click "Properties".
> ...


Thank You... really nice of you to go to all this trouble.:T I will follow your instructions and see if I can do this.:scratch:
I think my firmware is 3.8 or so. I have it written down from long phone call to Sony. I wish this Sony would go online like the Samsung I have now as they just send you this info and you just follow the instructions. I like the Sony better even if it is slower to power up and load a movie. The Sony remote is nice and not such a cheep light weight like the Samsung BD-P1600 I have now. I will get back to on this tomorrow when the Grand Kids have gone home and the house is quiet.
Thanks Again Jack
Best Regards
Louis


----------

